

Notice Israelis: Congress to approve E-2 visas today - sep
http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/house/216459-house-set-to-expand-work-visas-for-israel

======
sep
...which would grant visas to Israelis willing to invest around $50,000 in a
US business: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-2_visa>

